# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Pagezimi i Krishtit ne kendveshtrimin orthodhoks dhe protestant

## deshmuesi

Vetem nje pyetje fare te vockel kam. Shkrimi i shenjte na deshmon dhe thote se, Jezusi ishte i pamekatshem. Po keshtu Gjon pagezori, i ftoi judenjte te pagezoheshin, per falje mekatesh.  Pra ne lume nga Gjoni, pagezoheshin vetem  ata judenj qe pranonin  mekatin. . Atehere ju pyes, perse u pagezua Jezusi, i cili ishte i pamekate???  Sepse kur lexoj kete qe thote ilia, " Uji i shenjteruar me te cilin u pagezua ZOTI, pastrofte shpirtrat dhe trupat tane dhe i dhente fryme te re natyres dhe tere krijeses.",  me ze frika..

----------


## Elian70

> Vetem nje pyetje fare te vockel kam. Shkrimi i shenjte na deshmon dhe thote se, Jezusi ishte i pamekatshem. Po keshtu Gjon pagezori, i ftoi judenjte te pagezoheshin, per falje mekatesh.  Pra ne lume nga Gjoni, pagezoheshin vetem  ata judenj qe pranonin  mekatin. . Atehere ju pyes, perse u pagezua Jezusi, i cili ishte i pamekate???  Sepse kur lexoj kete qe thote ilia, " Uji i shenjteruar me te cilin u pagezua ZOTI, pastrofte shpirtrat dhe trupat tane dhe i dhente fryme te re natyres dhe tere krijeses.",  me ze frika..


Po te jap nje pergjigje shume te shkurter edhe pse nuk eshte nje pyetje qe pretendon ta kuptosh llogjikisht me nje shkrim te vetem qofte edhe i gjate.
Jezusi na deshi te gjitheve me nje zemer humane. Per kete arsye, zemra e shenjte e Jezusit e shpuar nga mekatet tona dhe per shpetimin tone eshte konsideruar shenja apo simboli paresor i kesaj dashurie te pafund me te cilen Shpetimtari Hyjnor e do vazhdimisht Atin e perjetshem dhe gjithe njerezit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Une i lexova shkrimet, Dhe nuk gjeta pergjigje.  Tani pyes perseri: Perse Jezusi i tha Gjonit: Lejo të bëhet  tani, sepse në këtë mënyrë përmbushim çdo drejtësi. 

 Ne asnje vend ne fjalen profetike, nuk kam hasur dhe mare mesim qe, Uji ku hidhet kryqi, bekohet, dhe te pastron shpritin,  trupin, dhe i jep fryme te re natyres dhe krijeses, sic thote Ilija. Gjoni nuk i fton judenjte duke ju thene, ejani dhe lajini shprtrat dhe mekatet tuaja me ujin e Jordanit. Nuk e di se ku e gjeni ju kete mesim.  Ja si thote Gjoni kur filloi sherbesen ne Jordan: 
 " Unë po ju pagëzoj me ujë, për pendim.."
 Pra Gjoni i ftoi judenjte qe te vijne dhe te pendohen per falje te mekateve, dhe jo per tu pastruar nga mekati me ane te ujit te Jordanit.  Larje dhe pastrim nga cdo mekat, qe e ndyn dhe e con njeriun ne vdekje te perjetshme, ka vetem ne GJAKUN e Krishtit.  Tani kam akoma dhe me teper frike, kur lexoj Ilijan.
  Sa per ty Elian, me vjen keq, por je komplet jashte pyetjes qe une bej. Dhe mesoje se Jezusi  na deshi me zemer Perendie, sespe eshte Zot e Perendi. Sa per  "Humanen", e kryqezoi ne kryq, duke paguar borxhin tone te mekateve. 

Megjithate , z.Joan Pelushi diku thote:

  " E megjithatë ne shohim që pagëzohet Zoti i pa mëkatëshmë. Kjo ka ngjallur debate dhe diskutime pa fund në Kishë, vazhdimisht diskutohet se përse Zoti pranoi të pagëzohej, ai që skish asnjë mëkat. Edhe Joani e kuptoi dhe i tha që do jem unë ai që duhet të pagëzohet prej teje dhe jo ti. E megjithatë Zoti i tha që lërë që të plotësohet çdo ligj, për të treguar diçka më tepër. E para për të na mësuar secilin nga ne për përulësinë. Zoti ndonëse nuk kish asnjë faj, mori mbi supet e tij fajet dhe u tregua i përulur në Jordan". 

E megjithate, ky argument qe thote Joani, eshte shume i perpcpte,permos thene tangent. Po qe se ka dikush te jape ndonje pergjigje e mirpres.

----------


## I KTHYERI

> Une i lexova shkrimet, Dhe nuk gjeta pergjigje.  Tani pyes perseri: Perse Jezusi i tha Gjonit: Lejo të bëhet  tani, sepse në këtë mënyrë përmbushim çdo drejtësi.” 
> 
>  Ne asnje vend ne fjalen profetike, nuk kam hasur dhe mare mesim qe, Uji ku hidhet kryqi, bekohet, dhe te pastron shpritin,  trupin, dhe i jep fryme te re natyres dhe krijeses, sic thote Ilija. Gjoni nuk i fton judenjte duke ju thene, ejani dhe lajini shprtrat dhe mekatet tuaja me ujin e Jordanit. Nuk e di se ku e gjeni ju kete mesim.  Ja si thote Gjoni kur filloi sherbesen ne Jordan: 
>  " Unë po ju pagëzoj me ujë, për pendim.."
>  Pra Gjoni i ftoi judenjte qe te vijne dhe te pendohen per falje te mekateve, dhe jo per tu pastruar nga mekati me ane te ujit te Jordanit.  Larje dhe pastrim nga cdo mekat, qe e ndyn dhe e con njeriun ne vdekje te perjetshme, ka vetem ne GJAKUN e Krishtit.  Tani kam akoma dhe me teper frike, kur lexoj Ilijan.
>   Sa per ty Elian, me vjen keq, por je komplet jashte pyetjes qe une bej. Dhe mesoje se Jezusi  na deshi me zemer Perendie, sespe eshte Zot e Perendi. Sa per  "Humanen", e kryqezoi ne kryq, duke paguar borxhin tone te mekateve. 
> 
> Megjithate , z.Joan Pelushi diku thote:
> 
> ...




*"Disa njerëz mendojnë se bekimi i ujit dhe praktika e pirjes dhe spërkatjes me të është një "paganizëm", i cili ka hyrë gabimisht në Kishën e Krishterë. Por, ne e dimë se ky ritual praktikohej nga Populli i Perëndisë në Dhiatën e Vjetër dhe se në Kishën e Krishterë ka një kuptim shumë të rëndësishëm dhe të veçantë.

Të krishterët besojnë se qysh kur Biri i Perëndisë mori mish njerëzor dhe u zhyt në ujërat e Jordanit, e tërë materia u shenjtërua dhe u pastrua në atë, u la prej cilësive të saj që kishin të bënin me vdekjen, te trashëguara nga i ligu dhe nga dobësia e ligësia e njerëzve. Në epifaninë e Zotit i gjithë krijimi bëhet përsëri i mirë, me të vërtetë "shumë i mirë", ashtu siç vetë Perëndia e shpalli atë në fillim, kur "Shpirti i Perëndisë vërtitej mbi faqen e ujrave" (Gjeneza 1:2) dhe kur "Fryma e Jetës" u fry në njeriun dhe në gjithçka që bëri Perëndia (Gjeneza 1:30; 2:7).

Bota dhe gjithçka në të është me të vërtetë "shumë e mirë" (Gjeneza 1:31) dhe kur ajo bëhet e papastër, e korruptuar dhe e vdekur, Perëndia e shpëton përsëri, duke i dhënë efektshmëri "krijimit të ri" në Krishtin, Birin e tij hyjnor dhe Zotin tonë, me anë të hirit të Shpirtit të Shenjtë (Galati-anët 6:15). Kjo gjë kremtohet në Epifani, veçanërisht në Bekimin e Madh të Ujit. Shenjtërimi i ujrave në këtë festë e vendos tërë botën - nëpërmjet "elementit të saj primar", i cili është uji - në perspektivën e krijimit, shenjtërimit e lavdërimit kozmik të Mbretërisë së Perëndisë në Krishtin dhe Shpirtin. Ky na tregon që njeriu dhe bota me të vërtetë ishin krijuar dhe shpëtuar, që të jenë "mbushur me tërë plotësinë e Perëndisë" (Efesianët 3:19), "plotësia e atij që mbush të gjitha në të gjitha" (Efesianët 1:23). Kjo na tregon se Krishti, në të cilin "banon trupërisht tërë plotësia e hyjnisë", është dhe do të jetë me të vërtetë "i gjithë dhe në të gjitha" (Kolosianët 2:9; 3:11). Kjo na tregon gjithashtu, se "qielli i ri dhe dheu i ri", të cilat Perëndia i ka premtuar me anë të profetëve dhe apostujve të Tij (Isaia 66:22; II Pietri 3:13; Zbulesa 21:1), janë me të vërtetë tashmë "me ne" në misterin e Krishtit dhe të Kishës së Tij.

Kështu, shenjtërimi dhe spërkatja me ujin e Epifanisë nuk është një ritual pagan. Por, është shprehja e faktit më qendror të vizionit të krishterë për njeriun, si dhe për jetën e botën e tij. Kjo është dëshmia liturgjike, që na tregon se vokacioni dhe destinimi i krijimit është, që të jetë i "mbushur me tërë plotësinë e Perëndisë" (Efesianët 3:19)"*

----------


## deshmuesi

> *"Disa njerëz mendojnë se bekimi i ujit dhe praktika e pirjes dhe spërkatjes me të është një "paganizëm", i cili ka hyrë gabimisht në Kishën e Krishterë. Por, ne e dimë se ky ritual praktikohej nga Populli i Perëndisë në Dhiatën e Vjetër dhe se në Kishën e Krishterë ka një kuptim shumë të rëndësishëm dhe të veçantë.
> 
> Të krishterët besojnë se qysh kur Biri i Perëndisë mori mish njerëzor dhe u zhyt në ujërat e Jordanit, e tërë materia u shenjtërua dhe u pastrua në atë, u la prej cilësive të saj që kishin të bënin me vdekjen, te trashëguara nga i ligu dhe nga dobësia e ligësia e njerëzve. Në epifaninë e Zotit i gjithë krijimi bëhet përsëri i mirë, me të vërtetë "shumë i mirë", ashtu siç vetë Perëndia e shpalli atë në fillim, kur "Shpirti i Perëndisë vërtitej mbi faqen e ujrave" (Gjeneza 1:2) dhe kur "Fryma e Jetës" u fry në njeriun dhe në gjithçka që bëri Perëndia (Gjeneza 1:30; 2:7).
> 
> Bota dhe gjithçka në të është me të vërtetë "shumë e mirë" (Gjeneza 1:31) dhe kur ajo bëhet e papastër, e korruptuar dhe e vdekur, Perëndia e shpëton përsëri, duke i dhënë efektshmëri "krijimit të ri" në Krishtin, Birin e tij hyjnor dhe Zotin tonë, me anë të hirit të Shpirtit të Shenjtë (Galati-anët 6:15). Kjo gjë kremtohet në Epifani, veçanërisht në Bekimin e Madh të Ujit. Shenjtërimi i ujrave në këtë festë e vendos tërë botën - nëpërmjet "elementit të saj primar", i cili është uji - në perspektivën e krijimit, shenjtërimit e lavdërimit kozmik të Mbretërisë së Perëndisë në Krishtin dhe Shpirtin. Ky na tregon që njeriu dhe bota me të vërtetë ishin krijuar dhe shpëtuar, që të jenë "mbushur me tërë plotësinë e Perëndisë" (Efesianët 3:19), "plotësia e atij që mbush të gjitha në të gjitha" (Efesianët 1:23). Kjo na tregon se Krishti, në të cilin "banon trupërisht tërë plotësia e hyjnisë", është dhe do të jetë me të vërtetë "i gjithë dhe në të gjitha" (Kolosianët 2:9; 3:11). Kjo na tregon gjithashtu, se "qielli i ri dhe dheu i ri", të cilat Perëndia i ka premtuar me anë të profetëve dhe apostujve të Tij (Isaia 66:22; II Pietri 3:13; Zbulesa 21:1), janë me të vërtetë tashmë "me ne" në misterin e Krishtit dhe të Kishës së Tij.
> 
> Kështu, shenjtërimi dhe spërkatja me ujin e Epifanisë nuk është një ritual pagan. Por, është shprehja e faktit më qendror të vizionit të krishterë për njeriun, si dhe për jetën e botën e tij. Kjo është dëshmia liturgjike, që na tregon se vokacioni dhe destinimi i krijimit është, që të jetë i "mbushur me tërë plotësinë e Perëndisë" (Efesianët 3:19)"*


Te gjitha keto qe ju thoni, jane thjesht nje lustrim dhe cfar ju deshrioni te thoni. Fakti eshte se, GJITHSHKA eshte e Shpetuar, vetem ne emer te Krishtit. Dhe gjithshka shenjterohet dhe pastrohet vetem me ane te gjakut te Krishtit. Une nuk pa flas per kete. Po keshtu, une  nuk kam te drejte tju gjykoj ne cka ju mendoni dhe besoni.  Pra me kete dua tju them se, nuk kam azgje personale, sepse ketu diskutimet shikohen, "tanet" dhe "ata".  Do deshiroja qe ta lexoje pyetje me mire. Thjesht, une pyes: 

 Pese Jezusi shkoi te pagezohej ne Jordan nga Gjoni:  per te bere "ujin" te shenjte, nga ku ju mendoni se,  shenjterimi i ujit, shenjteroi gjith krijimin, apo ...? 

  Sa per te gjitha keto qe ju thoni pak me siper, dhe vargjet qe ke sjelle nga bibla, ne asnje prej ketyre vargjeve qe ke sjelle, nuk mbeshtetet dhe meson doktrinen tuaj te "ujit te belkuar".  Une do ta sjell pergjigjen time se perse Jezusi shkoi ne Joirdan, dhe perse duhej te pagezohej pikerisht nga Gjoni, e cila ska te beje aspak me kete qe ju thoni. Ta pakten z.Johan Pelushi,  eshte i sinqerte kur thote se, " E megjithatë ne shohim që pagëzohet Zoti i pa mëkatëshmë. Kjo ka ngjallur debate dhe diskutime pa fund në Kishë, vazhdimisht diskutohet se përse Zoti pranoi të pagëzohej, ai që s’kish asnjë mëkat. Edhe Joani e kuptoi dhe i tha që do jem unë ai që duhet të pagëzohet prej teje dhe jo ti. E megjithatë Zoti i tha që lërë që të plotësohet çdo ligj, për të treguar diçka më tepër. E para për të na mësuar secilin nga ne për përulësinë. Zoti ndonëse nuk kish asnjë faj, mori mbi supet e tij fajet dhe u tregua i përulur në Jordan".

----------


## Elian70

> Sa per ty Elian, me vjen keq, por je komplet jashte pyetjes qe une bej. Dhe mesoje se Jezusi  na deshi me zemer Perendie, sespe eshte Zot e Perendi. Sa per  "Humanen", e kryqezoi ne kryq, duke paguar borxhin tone te mekateve.


Pyetja juaj:  *Atehere ju pyes, perse u pagezua Jezusi, i cili ishte i pamekate???*

Pikerisht se na deshi me zemer Perendie sakrifikoi jeten!
Pagezimi te cilit i "nenshtrohet" Jezusi eshte ajo e Gjon Pagezorit, qe nuk ka te njejten vlere me Pagezimin e te krishtereve dhe qe ishte pothuajse nje parashikim profetik. Megjithate Jezusi e beri pagezimin jo se ja kishte nevojen, por per te shenjteruar kete gjest (pagezimin) sipas asaj qe parashikonin eterit e kishes qe thoshnin se Krishti me Pagezimin e Tij do te shenjteronte ujerat. 
Gjithashtu u Pagezua per te treguar se jeta e atij qe e ndjek duhet te bazohet ne lutje dhe pendese (ku fakti tregon se pagezimi i Gjonit ishte nje pagezim i pendeses dhe jo e shenjteruar si e jona) Jezusi i tha Gjonit: "Le ta bejme pagezimin, sepse ja vlen qe te permbushim cdo DREJTESI". Pra Jezusi Pagezohet per te treguar qe Drejtesia e Zotit do qe Ai te marre mbi vete mekatet e gjithe njerezimit duke qene ne solidaritet me ta.
Gjon Pagezori e dinte prej kohesh nje gje, ku ne Ungjillin e Gjonit shpjegohet se "Ne mesin tuaj ndodhet Nje qe nuk e njihni, Nje qe vjen pas meje, te cilit as qe enderroj ti zgjidh lidheset e kepuceve. Dhe kur Gjon Pagezori e pa Jezusin, e kuptoi qe ishte pikerisht Ai: "Ja qengji i Perendise. Eshte pikerisht Ai qe ju thashe qe pas meje do vije Nje qe eshte me superior se une, sepse ishte perpara meje". Dhe Gjon Pagezori u quajt nga Jezusi "me i madhi i lindur ndonjehere nga gruaja".
Padyshim ishte Gjon Pagezori qe kishte te dhena per ta prezantuar Jezusin. Vetem Gjoni (ndoshta jo vetem ky) pa nje lloj pellumbi (apo dicka fluturuese qe i ngjante pellumbit) te zbriste dhe te qendronte te Jezusi. Dhe e "verteton": Ai qe me ka derguar ta pagezoj ne uje me tha: Ai ne te cilin do te shohesh te zbrese dhe te shpelodh shpirtin eshte ai qe Pagezon ne Shpirtin e Shenjte.
Te zbrese dhe te qendroje: jo nje gje dosido, por nje gje mjaft e sakte dhe e detajuar; dhe jo nje pellumb i cfaredoshem. por Shpirti i Shenjte, i shnderruar si pellumb.
Dishepujt e pare te Jezusit ishin dishepujt e Gjon Pagezorit dhe qe shkuan ne Nazaret per shkak te besimit qe kishin te pararendesi i tyre. Gjoni ishte ndermjetesi.
Pagezimi (= zhytja), te cilit iu "nenshtrua" Jezusi, behet ne uje, pra nje pastrim, por me koston e pasionit, vdekjes dhe ringjalljes se Tij.
Nuk eshte i njejti Pagezim, por eshte i Njejti(Babai) qe dergoi Gjonin dhe jezusin, njeri nga te cilet si paralajmerues te Birit te Tij te dashur.

p.s. nese beni nje pyetje dhe u pergjigjeni anetareve se nuk keni te drejte apo nuk e kuptova apo dicka te tille do te thote qe ju dini nje pergjigje. Nese pyetja Juaj do te ishte me e sakte (apo e kompiluar me mire) si per shembull: _Kush nga ju mund t'i pergjigjet kesaj apo asaj pyetjeje..._ do ishte dicka me ndryshe apo me pak provokuese, sepse besoj se jemi ne nje teme te shenjte dhe serioze per mendimn tim. Nese ju e dispononi nje pergjigje dhe deshironi debate, atehere me mire te degjonim pergjigjen nga ana juaj qe keshtu te kemi edhe ne mundesine e gjykimit sic po beni edhe ju.

----------


## deshmuesi

> Pyetja juaj:  *Atehere ju pyes, perse u pagezua Jezusi, i cili ishte i pamekate???*
> 
> Pikerisht se na deshi me zemer Perendie sakrifikoi jeten!
> Pagezimi te cilit i "nenshtrohet" Jezusi eshte ajo e Gjon Pagezorit, qe nuk ka te njejten vlere me Pagezimin e te krishtereve dhe qe ishte pothuajse nje parashikim profetik. Megjithate Jezusi e beri pagezimin jo se ja kishte nevojen, por per te shenjteruar kete gjest (pagezimin) sipas asaj qe parashikonin eterit e kishes qe thoshnin se Krishti me Pagezimin e Tij do te shenjteronte ujerat. 
> Gjithashtu u Pagezua per te treguar se jeta e atij qe e ndjek duhet te bazohet ne lutje dhe pendese (ku fakti tregon se pagezimi i Gjonit ishte nje pagezim i pendeses dhe jo e shenjteruar si e jona) Jezusi i tha Gjonit: "Le ta bejme pagezimin, sepse ja vlen qe te permbushim cdo DREJTESI". Pra Jezusi Pagezohet per te treguar qe Drejtesia e Zotit do qe Ai te marre mbi vete mekatet e gjithe njerezimit duke qene ne solidaritet me ta.
> Gjon Pagezori e dinte prej kohesh nje gje, ku ne Ungjillin e Gjonit shpjegohet se "Ne mesin tuaj ndodhet Nje qe nuk e njihni, Nje qe vjen pas meje, te cilit as qe enderroj ti zgjidh lidheset e kepuceve. Dhe kur Gjon Pagezori e pa Jezusin, e kuptoi qe ishte pikerisht Ai: "Ja qengji i Perendise. Eshte pikerisht Ai qe ju thashe qe pas meje do vije Nje qe eshte me superior se une, sepse ishte perpara meje". Dhe Gjon Pagezori u quajt nga Jezusi "me i madhi i lindur ndonjehere nga gruaja".
> Padyshim ishte Gjon Pagezori qe kishte te dhena per ta prezantuar Jezusin. Vetem Gjoni (ndoshta jo vetem ky) pa nje lloj pellumbi (apo dicka fluturuese qe i ngjante pellumbit) te zbriste dhe te qendronte te Jezusi. Dhe e "verteton": Ai qe me ka derguar ta pagezoj ne uje me tha: Ai ne te cilin do te shohesh te zbrese dhe te shpelodh shpirtin eshte ai qe Pagezon ne Shpirtin e Shenjte.
> Te zbrese dhe te qendroje: jo nje gje dosido, por nje gje mjaft e sakte dhe e detajuar; dhe jo nje pellumb i cfaredoshem. por Shpirti i Shenjte, i shnderruar si pellumb.
> Dishepujt e pare te Jezusit ishin dishepujt e Gjon Pagezorit dhe qe shkuan ne Nazaret per shkak te besimit qe kishin te pararendesi i tyre. Gjoni ishte ndermjetesi.
> ...


Te falenderoj per pergjigjen tuaj z. Elian 70, dhe te siguroj se asnjehere nuk kam qellim provokues ne peytjet e mia. Qellimi im ne kete pyetje, eshte, sepse shoh nje predikim dhe mesim tjeter nga ai i ungjillit te Krishtit.  Ju te pakten kini sjell vargjet me te sakta rreth kesaj qe po diskutojme, por, ne fakt  te mungon zbulesa dhe mesimi qe Perendia na thote se perse Jezusi shkoi te pagezohej.  Po keshtu edhe   shon se jedhe ju, kini  te njejtin mendimin, se Jezusi u pagezua qe te shenjterohen ujrat. 
 Kur lexon ketu ne shkrimet tuaja, rreth pagezimit te Jezusit ne lumin Jordan, jo vetem qe nuk thuhet e verteta se perse Jezusi u pagezua, por meson se, Jezusi me pagezimin e tij, shenjteroi ujrat, boten, krijesat  e keshtu me radhe. Bile arrihet deri atje sa, dikush te thote: se  ky eshte uji qe na pastron shpritrat, trupin dhe na jep nje fryme te re, e tjera si keto.  Ky eshte komplet nje ungjill tjeter nga ai i Krishtit. Pastrim nga te gjitha mekatat ka vetem ne Gjakun e Krishtit, nuk mund te zvendesosh gjakun e Krishtit me  ujin. Te mendosh se Jezusi shkoi dhe u pagezua, qe te shenjteroje ujrat, nuk e di se nga vjen ky lloj mesimi, por kjo eshte puna juaj. Po keshtu te thuash: " Pagezimi te cilit i "nenshtrohet" Jezusi eshte ajo e Gjon Pagezorit, qe nuk ka te njejten vlere me Pagezimin e te krishtereve, edhe kjo eshte puna juaj. Qe te mos zgjatem me tej, pergjigja eshte shume e thjeshte dhe e qarte. Se pari duhet te shqyrtojme kush eshte Gjon pagezori, cila eshte  sherbesa finale e tij, dhe perse Jezusi tha: se, nuk ka njeri me te madh se Gjoni te lindur nga gruaja ne kete bote.  
 Bibla na meson se, Gjoni ishte profeti i fundit, dhe sherbesa e tij ishte nga me fondamentalet, qe ka pasur ndonjehere gjith breznia e profeteve ne Izrael. Kjo, pasi ai do te shpallte Mesine e Perendise, derguar ne popullin e Tij. Pra vleresimi i Jezusit per Gjon pagezorin, mbeshtetet pikerisht ne kete sherbese kaq fondamentale, dhe e quan njeriun me te madh qe ka lindur ndonjehere nga gruaje, ne kete bote.  Gjon pagezori,  thote bibla, u rrit ne shkretetire, nen kudjesin e Zotit, dhe kur ai mbushi kohen, erdhi me sherbesen e pagezimit ne lumin Jordan. Per ate ishte parathene se, ai do te vije ne fryme te porfetit Ilia, dhe Isaia thote se, ai eshte zeri i atij qe theret ne shkretetire, duke pregatitur udhen e Mesias.  Pyetja eshte, A e kreu gjoni plotesisht sherbesen e tij?
 Le ta shohim.  
 Gjoni e filloi sherbesen e tij ne lumin Jordan duke thene;

  “Pendohuni, sepse mbretëria e qiejve është afër!” 3 Dhe në fakt për Gjonin kishte folur profeti Isaia kur tha: “Një zë i atij që bërtet në shkretëtirë: “Përgatitni udhën e Zotit, drejtoni shtigjet e tij.............Në atë kohë njerëzit e Jeruzalemit, nga gjithë Judeja dhe nga krahina e Jordanit rendnin tek ai, 6 dhe pagëzoheshin nga ai, në Jordan duke rrëfyer mëkatet e tyre.”

  Shiko me kujdes. Gjoni nuk thote, ejani te pastroni mekatet tuaja ne lumin Jordan, por i fton te PENDOHEN dhe te vijne ne UDHEN  e Zotit, dhe UDHA  eshte Krishti, prandaj Jesusi  tha: Une jam Udha e Verteta dhe Jeta..Duhet te dime se Izraeli ishte popull i zgjedhur nga Perendia, i cili duhej te pregatitej per te ecur tashme ne UDHEN, dmth ne Krishtin, permes beses ne te.  Le te shohim cfar ndodhi me tej.
 Kur Joani pa Jezusin, qe po vinte drejt tij i tha:

 "Mua më duhet të pagëzohem prej teje dhe ti po vjen tek unë?.” 15 Dhe Jezusi, duke iu përgjigjur, u tha: “Lere tani,  sepse keshtu ngjan qe ne te permbushim cdo drejtesi. Atehere e la ate."

  Perse Joani nuk pranoi te pagezoje Jezusin? 
 Le te vijme ne kohe dhe te shohim cili ishte realiteti. Ne te gjithe ate turme, ku Joani po pagezonte, askush nuk e njihte Jezusin, bile as vete Gjoni. Ne momentin qe Jezsi po vinte drejt tij, Fryma foli tek Gjoni, dhe  Gjoni njohu Jezusin, dhe i tha: une duhet te pagezohem prej teje, dhe jo ti nga mua. Por Jezusi i tha:  "Lere tani,  sepse keshtu ngjan qe ne te permbushim cdo drejtesi."
 Vereji me kudjes fjalet e Jezusit ku thote:  "Lejo...qe Ne te permbushim cdo drejtesi."  Fjala NE, tregon se, si Gjoni  po keshtu dhe Jezusi, duhet te permbushin plotesisht ate cka Shkrimi, profetet dhe Ligji, kishin parathene per Mesine.   

 Edhe njehere ju kujtoj, se cila ishte detyra e Gjonit. Gjon:1:7.

 " Ai erdhi si dëshmitar, për të dëshmuar për Dritën, që të gjithë të besonin nëpërmjet Tij."

Tani le te shohim se cfar Gjoni thote per veten e tij dhe  per Mesine.   Gjon:1:30.

  "Ky është ai për të cilin unë thashë: “Mbas meje vjen një burrë që më ka paraprirë, sepse ishte përpara meje!”. 31 Unë nuk e NJIHJA, PRANDAJ DHE ERDHA TE PAGEZOJ ME UJE QE KY (MESIA) TI ZBULOHET IZRAELIT."

 Ky eshte thelbi i gjith bisedes sone. Sherbesa e pagezimit qe Gjoni beri ne lumin Jordan, kishte ne thelb, ti ZBULONTE IZRAELIT, MESINE.. Prandja dhe Jezusi i tha Gjonit, lejo qe NE, dmth  ti dhe une,  te perbushim cdo drejtesi. Por perse Jezusi kembenguli dhe duhej me patjeter qe Gjoni duhej ta  pagezonte?
 Po te shohesh vargun 31 me siper, Gjoni thote: Une nuk e njihja se kush ishte Mesia. Pra pyejta eshte: si do ta njihte   Gjoni i Mesine, dhe si do tja beje kete zbulim Izraelit?  

Tek Gjoni:1:33. Gjoni thote:

   " Por Ai ( Perendia) qe me dergoi te pagezoj me uje, me tha:  Ai permbi te cilin do te shohesh  Frymen e Shenjte te zbrese mbi te, Ai eshte Ai, i cili  qe do te pagezoje me Fryme te Shenjteruar.  Pra Jezusi dinte plotesisht se si do ti zbulohej popullit te Izraelit, Po keshut dhe Gjoni e dinte kete, prandja kur gjoni hesezitoji, Jezusi i the: lejo, qe ne ( ti dhe une) te permbushim cdo drejtesi. Gjoni u bind menjehere, pranda e pagezoi Njeriun Jezus, duke pritur Shenjen. Dhe ja ne momentin qe Jezusi doli nga Uji mbasi u pagezua prej Gjonit, Fryme e Perendise erdhi ne trajten e pellumbit dhe ndenji mbi te, dhe Gjoni dha Deshmine duke thene: ky eshte Biri i Perendise. " Dhe ne cast nje ze nga Qielli tha: Ky eshte Biri im i dashur, qe Une kam pelqyer."

 Ja pra, ky eshte mesimi dhe mesazhi qe Perendia na jep, ne lidhje me pagezimin e Krishtit, sepse pagezimi i Jezusit eshte pikerisht, deshmia me e madhe,  permes te cilit u shpall dhe u deshmua Mesia, Biri i Perendise.  Une thote Gjoni erdha te PAGEZOJ, si e vemtja menyre, per ti deshmuar Mesine popullit te Izraelit, dhe gjithe njerzimit, Birin e Perendise.  

 Tani, me shkrimet qe une lexoj ketu,  ju e kini  transformuar i komplet   kete mesim dhe zbulese te shkrimit profetik, duke e kthyer ne nje feste, ku njerzit rendin me shishka ne duar per te mare uje te bekukuar, duke menduar se me kete uje,  pastrohet shprit, trupi  toka, bota e cdo gje. Une nuk ju gjykoj, por deshmoj faktin, se, perse Jezusi  duhej te  pageziohej, edhe pse Ai  ishte i pamekate dhe nuk kishte perse te pendohej. Por ju duke mos njohur te verteten dhe arsyen se perse Jezusi shkoi te pagezohej, filloni dhe mesoni gabim. Edhe njehere ju them , ju mund ta fshini kete shkrim, pasi jeni ndare ne, "ne" dhe "ata". Por mendoj se nuk mund te fshini te verteten e Pagezimit te Jezus Krishtit. Zoti ju bekofte.

----------


## deshmuesi

Albo thote: "...Pagëzimi i Joanit, i drejtonte njerëzit në ndërgjegjësimin për mëkatet e tyre dhe parapërgatiste popullin për të pranuar PAGEZIMIN e përsosur të Krishtit,.." 
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Ndersa bibla deshmon - Gjon:1:31. ku Gjon pagezori thote: "Unë nuk e njihja (Jezusin), prandaj erdha të pagëzoj me ujë, që ky (Jezusi) t’i zbulohet Izraelit." 

 Ballafaqimi i cdo doktrine, me mesimin e fjales profetike ne bibel, eshte menyra me e drejte per cdo te Krishtere.  Ju Albo thoni, se. Gjoni  me ane te pagezimit, kishte ne qellim qe njerzit te ndergjegjesoheshin  dhe te pranonin PAGEZIMIN e Krishtit. Pra ju e transformoni te verteten duke mesuar keqas. Ndersa vete Gjoni thote: Une nuk e NJIHJA Jezusin, dhe erdha te pagezoj, ne menyre qe ta NJOH Krishtin, dhe me pas tja ZBULOJ Izraelit  Birin e Perendise. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Albo thote: " ...(Jezusi) U pagëzua, thotë shën Joan Damaskinoi, që të dërrmojë krerët e dragoit në ujë. Sepse ekzistonte mendimi që demonët jetojnë në ujë. Që të lajë mëkatin dhe ta varrosë të gjithë adamin e vjetër brenda në ujë.
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Bibla nuk meson per kreret e dragoit ne uje, dhe qe UJI lan mekatin.    1Gjon:1:7. Gjoni thote:

 "....dhe gjaku i Jezu Krishtit, Birit të tij, na pastron (qeron dmth ka fuqi) nga çdo mëkat."
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Albo thote:  ".. Kjo zbulesë dhe shfaqje e Trinisë së Shenjtë, përmendet në dy Ungjillorët e parë. Ungjillor Matheu thotë: “Ja tek u hapën qiejt” (3:16), dhe ungjillor Marku i pa të çarë qiejt (1:10). Qiejt u hapën dhe u çanë. Shpjegon shën Grigor Palamai: “Hapja e qiejve tregon se me mosbindjen e Adamit u mbyllën qiejt dhe njeriu e humbi komunikimin me Perëndinë”. Tani, me bindjen e plotë ndaj Krishtit, që sipas shën Pavlit është Adami i ri, hapen përsëri qiejt dhe njeriu mund të rifitojë komunikimin me Perëndinë."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Kjo eshte plotesisht e vertete dhe inkurajuese per cdo kristian. Bibla predikon kete mesim.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Albo thote: "..Krishti u pagëzua që të ruajë Ligjin "
-------------------------------------------------------------

 Atehere une pyes: ke  Ligj? 

 Ne ligj te Mojsiut nuk kishte PAGEZIM. Pagezimi per here te pare vjen nga Perendia, dhe fillon pikerisht  me  sherbesen e Gjon pagezorit, ne lumin Jordan. Kjo, sepse permes sherbeses se pagezimit, Gjoni do te zbulonte Birin e Perendise, Izraelit. Prandaj dhe Jezusi i tha Gjonit, lejo te behet, qe Ne te mbushim "cdo Drejtesi". Permbushje e "cdo dretjesie" do te thote,  te permbushet ajo qe Perendia ka vendosur per rrefimin e Birit te tij, popullit te Izraelit. Ju thoni se Jezusi shkoi te pagezohet, qe te shenjteroje ujin, te na mesoje peruljen, te varrose Adamin, te  dermoje kreret e dragoit ne uje, e tjera. Une nuk kam se perse tu gjykoj. Une shoh fjalet dhe vete jeten e Jezusit, i cili me te gjithe jeten dhe vepren e Tij te kryqit  mbi dhe, permbushi, Ligjin, Profetet dhe Shkrimin. Kete predikuan Apsotujt. Pra ju nuk thoni askund, se  PAGEZIMI i Gjonit, ishte MENYRA qe Perendia kishte caktuar, per ti shpallur  Birin e Tij, popullit te Izraelit. Ky eshte thelbi dhe fakti i sherbeses se PAGEZIMIT  te Jezusit nga Gjoni  ne lumin Jordan,  te cilen ata e permbushen me drejtesi. Po keshtu , dhe kthimin e judenjve dretj Krishtit, mes pendeses dhe rrefimit te mekateve, duke u bere gati per te pranuar Shlyesin, Kirshitn.  Prandaj  Jezusi shkoi drejt pagezimit ne Jordan nga Gjoni, dhe pikerisht ketu fillon Sherbesa e Tij mbi dhe..  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Albo Thote: "Shpallja e Hyjnisë në Jordan: “Perëndisë i pëlqeu” “të shpëtohet bota nëpërmjet Tij”, Jisu Krishtit (Matheu 3:17 Joani 3:17). Pasojat praktike të shpalljes janë: 1. Vetëm në emrin e Krishtit dhe nëpërmjet Tij ekziston shpëtimi. 2. Lutjet atëherë kanë vlerë, kur bëhen në emrin e Krishtit. Çfarëdo lutje tjetër ndaj Perëndisë që nuk bëhet në emrin e Krishtit është si një gur që hedh dikush lart dhe bie përsëri mbi kokën e tij. Ndërsa kur lutjet bëhen me besë tek Krishti, atëherë krahët e kësaj bese e ngrenë lutjen deri tek Froni i Perëndisë, dhe Perëndia që lartazi dërgon “çdo dhënie të mirë dhe çdo dhuratë të përsosur”. 3. Kungimi hyjnor me Trupin e shenjtë dhe Gjakun e çmuar të Krishtit, kur merret denjësisht, na lidh me Krishtin dhe na jep shpëtimin. 4. Të mos harrojmë se Krishti ndërtoi Kishën. Ne jemi gjymtyrë të trupit të Kishës, me krye Krishtin.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Per here te pare te them nje AMIN. Por po vecoj nje varg, ku thua:

 ".. Lutjet atëherë kanë vlerë, kur bëhen në emrin e Krishtit. Çfarëdo lutje tjetër ndaj Perëndisë që nuk bëhet në emrin e Krishtit është si një gur që hedh dikush lart dhe bie përsëri mbi kokën e tij..."

 Kjo eshte mese e vertete dhe plotesisht ne mesim te fjales se Krishtit dhe te apsotujve, dhene  ne shkrimin profetik te bibles. Por duke pare mesime te ndryshme te tradites tuaj,  pyes: Po lutjet qe i beni Maries, per falje dhe mbroje,  apo shenjtoreve, jane gur qe bien mbi koke apo ..? Pra ke te pranoj, kete qe thua ketu, apo ato qe meson nga tradita?

----------


## Elian70

*@ deshmuesi*

Nje nga pyetjet qe ka krijuar gjithnje paqartesi eshte:
Pse Jezusi zgjodhi te pagezohet?
Kemi degjuar jo rralle here pyetje te kesaj natyre me komente nga me te ndryshme dhe qe ne fakt kane shkaktuar interpretime dhe skema nga me te ndryshme teologjike.
Atehere rjedhimisht na lind pyetja:
Si duhet te arsyetojme per kete zgjedhje qe beri Jezusi?
Ne fakt eshte e pamundur te hedhim si hipotetike apo te rreme kete te dhene te ungjillit: ku ne fakt per vertetesine e te ciles ka shume elemente qe e mbeshtesin. Para se gjithash eshte vertetuar nga kater ungjilloret; qe eshte nje element i madh force per te provuar historikun e nje fakti te transmetuar. Si dhe per me teper qe kemi te bejme me nje nga ato fakte qe (pikerisht per veshtiresine qe ta benin sa me te arsyeshme) te krishteret vertet do te kishin preferuar ta fshinin nga tekstet e tyre: ne fakt si t'i bindnin popujt qe Jezusi ishte Biri i Zotit dhe njekohesisht te njoftonin qe Jezusi u vu ne rradhe me mekataret per nje pagezim pendese?
E pra, ky fakt nuk mund te shpikej, prandaj asnje nga shkruesit apo lexuesit e ungjillit kishte ndonje interes apo avantazh, perkundrazi krejt e kunderta te ideohej nje episod i tille. Ne thelb, nga analiza hisoriografike, duhet te konkludojme qe, nese te gjithe ungjilltaret kane futur kete episod eshte sepse s'kishin cfare te benin, nuk mund te fshihnin ate qe ishte nje fakt i vertete, i njohur nga te gjithe: qe Jezusi u pagezua nga Gjoni.
Por, tashme qe qartesuam te dhenen historiografike, apo te verteten e faktit, mbetet problemi i arsyetimit per zgjedhjen qe beri Jezusi, me sakte pyetja: 
Si duhet te arsyetojme per kete zgjedhje qe beri Jezusi?
Kjo pyetje nuk eshte pyetje koti dhe as nje kuriozitet bosh per lexuesit; nuk mjafton te kapercehet problemi (pyetja) duke menduar qe eshte nje ekzagjerim qe t'u kerkojme pse-ne gjithckave. Por ne fakt mbas pagezimit futen ne loje problematika serioze mbi identitetin e Jezusit ose e thene ndryshe e besimit tone te Ai.
Ceshtje te tilla mund t'i pershkuajme keshtu:
Nese Jezusi eshte Biri i Zotit, Zoti (vete ai), pse i vendos mekate vetes? Jezusi eshte pa mekate ("Krishti nuk beri asnje mekat dhe nuk doli asnje mashtrim e genjeshter nga goja e Tij") lexohet ne shkrimet...atehere, ndoshta (ja pyetja qe djeg) nuk ishte Zoti, por vetem nje njeri, qe ka nevoje si gjithe te tjeret per faljen e Zotit. Ose ndoshta (problematika tjeter) po, ishte Zoti, por nuk e dinte: ndoshta kishte nevoje, si gjithe te tjeret, per t'u bere i vetedijshem per identitenin e tij, per misionin e tij, per biresimin e tij...Por edhe ne kete rast: Si eshte e mundur qe Biri i Zotit nuk e dinte te ishte Biri i Zotit? Cfare Zoti ishte atehere?
Natyrisht te dyja zgjidhjet nuk jane te pranueshme per besimtarin qe perpiqet te tentoje te arsyetoje kete fakt: nuk mund te pranohet qe Jezusi nuk dinte te ishte Biri i Zotit (vete ai ne ungjill pranon me autoritet kete identitet; aq me teper qe per kete Ai me vone vritet "Ai duhet te vdese, sepse e beri veten Birin e Zotit") dhe aq me teper po te mos ishte, pra te kishte te nevojshme per faljen e mekateve (kur thote per veten e Tij:"Biri i njeriut ka autoritet ne toke te fal mekatet")!
Por atehere si te veprojme si besimtare perballe kesaj situte? Pse Jezusi, duke qene Biri i Zotit dhe pa mekate, pagezohet nga Gjoni?
Dikush (edhe nga ata te kohes se Dhiates se re) perpiqet ta zgjidhe kete gje duke e vene ne pikepyetje si nje dicka te turbullt dhe jo te drejte. Ne fakt Mateu, ndryshe nga Markua, e orkestroi ngjajen ne menyre te tille qe Gjoni fillimisht refuzoi te pagezoje Jezusin duke i thene: "Une kam nevoje te pagezohem prej teje dhe ti vjen tek une?" dhe pranoi vetem ku Jezusi i thote: "Lere tani, sepse na leverdis qe te permbushim cdo drejtesi". 
Kjo zgjidhje, pervec faktit qe eshte e tille, eshte ne te vertete vetem nje spostim i dilemes: ne keto fjale qe Mateu i vendos ne gjuhen e Jezusit ne fakt del vetem fakti qe dhe vete ungjillori kishte te njejtin problem: t'i jepte asyetim ketij fakti...Duke mos qene i afte te jete me shperthyes (Mateu ne fakt shkruan per te krishteret nga judaizmi) - sic beri ne fakt Marku - ai (Mateu) perpiqet ta zbuse rrjedhen duke e derguar ne nje projekt te metejshme e te panjohur nga vete Jezusi. Por kjo pergjigje rezulton si nje jo-pergjigje, nje spostim i thjeshte i problemit, qe edhe pse tingellon ndryshe (Pse Zoti ne planin e tij te metejshem dhe te padisponueshem per te Birin i duket e drejte ta pagezoje mes mekatareve?) mbetet e tille. Perpjekje te tjera zgjidhjesh jane thene si p.sh.: Jezusi u pagezua per te na mesuar dicka si peruljen, apo te priste kohe me te pershtatshme per t'u shfaqur duke u shfaqur si nje njeri i zakonshem etj...
Por edhe ne keto raste pergjigjet nuk jane te sakta: madje supozimet e rreme jane quajtur si herrezi nga kisha katolike si dhe vete qellimi i vertete i Jezusit do te shihej si reduktim i identitetit te Tij; domethene, qe eshte e gabuar te vihemi perpara historise se Jezusit duke u perpjekur te nxjerrim mesime, kode morale, udhetime shpirterore etj pavaresisht nga vendi qe ze Ai ne bote. Nuk duhet ne fakt te mendohet qe nga njera ana eshte jeta njerezore e Jezusit dhe nga ana tjeter mesimet e ndryshme te Tij per te jetuar dhe perfituar sa me mire sot.
Ne fakt e verteta eshte qe historikun per shpalljen e Zotit e ben vet Jezusi-njeri: eshte vet historia e Jezusit qe hera-heres vendoste vet, tregonte se kush ishte, pamjen si Zot dhe pamjen si njeri qe e zbuloi perfundimisht ne kohe. Atehere ndoshta, edhe perballe faktit te pagezimit te Jezusit, (vendimit te Tij per t'u vene ne rradhe per faljen e mekateve) eshte e nevojshme te pyesim veten per qendrimin te Tij. Jo te pyesim: "Cfare do te na mesoje Jezusi duke bere kete veprim?", por "Kush vendos qe ta beje kete zgjedhje?"
Sa per dijeni, sipas teksteve te Dhiates se Re dhe reflektimeve te Kishes, pergjigjet mund te jene te ndryshme si p.sh.:
-vendosi per te qene ne solidaritet me njeriun mekatar;
-per respektimin e ceshtjes se shpetimit te popullit te tij;
-per te pare pergjigjet qe momenti historik i ofronte;
-etj...
...dhe te gjitha te lidhura ne nje te vetme: Jezusi vendosi te jete njeri; dhe duke i rrezikuar pak gjerat akoma: Jezusi po meson te jete njeriu qe gjithmone ka vendosur qe te jete.
Dhe jo rastesisht, pikerisht ne momentin kur Jezusi eshte njeri 100%, arrin nje ze nga qielli, ze gati konfirmues, miratues, ze kenaqesie: Jezusi eshte Zot dhe keshtu Zoti verteton "nje" Jezus ne kete menyre: "Ti je Biri im i dashur: tek ty une vendosa kenaqesine time". (apo sic e keni shkruar ju: "Ky eshte Biri im i dashur, qe Une kam pelqyer.")
Kjo fraze, vec te tjerash, nuk eshte nje thirrje e thjeshte miratimi, por i referohet pa dyshim Isait 42: ku i zgjedhuri me te cilin Zoti pershendetet thuhet se "Do t'u sjelle drejtesine kombeve. Ai nuk do te bertase, nuk do te ngreje tonin, nuk do ta degjojne zerin e Tij neper rruge. Nuk do te copetoj kallamin e thyer dhe nuk do ta shuaj zjarrin e vranet nga i paudhi; do te prezantoj drejtesine sipas se vertetes. Nuk do te dekurajohet, derisa te mos kete vene drejtesine ne toke";...etj".
Pa kjo do te thote qe eshte vet Jezusi qe vendos te jete ne lidhje intime me te Atin; njeriu i afte per drejtesine pa dhune; i te vertetes se pashfrenuar; i besimit dhe i stabilitetit; i clirimit te te shtypurve te tokes...Me gjithe keto te mira qe veprimi i Tij do te sjelle zgjedhja e tij per njerezimin ishte vdekja, sepse e dinte . Vete Isai thote:
"I percmuar dhe i perdhosur nga njerezit, njeri i dhimbjeve, njohesi i vuajtjeve, i ngjashem me nje njeri te zakonshem te cilit i fshihet fytyra, ishte i percmuar, dhe ne nuk e vleresuam ndonjehere. E megjithese ai mbarte semundjet tona dhe ishte i ngarkur me dhimbjet tona, ne e konsideruam te goditur, te rrahur nga Zoti dhe te munduar. I keqtrajtuar e i poshterruar, nuk hapi goje. Si nje qengj qe e cojne ne therrtorre te kasapi, si nje dele e heshtur perpara qethesit te saj."
Dhe ne sjelljen e Jezusit nuk ka asnje mesimdhenie. Ai i mundeson njeriut qe te ndjek kete rruge te pamundur, sepse ne nje jete qe na duket si e mbuluar nga erresira dhe pa asnje drite qe te na ndricoje brenda, le t'u thuhet te gjitheve se, nese per nje here te vetme u be e mundur nga nje njeri, atehere eshte e mundur per te gjithe, pra per neve sot!
Por cfare eshte pagezimi?
Pagezimi eshte nje angazhim solemn dhe i vetedijshem i besimtarir qe ka gjetur te Jezu Krishti, Shpetimtarin e tij. Nepermjet pagezimit besimtari deshmon publikisht per shpetimin, per pastrimin dhe per rigjenerimin qe i ben Zoti ne momentin ku, me ane te besimit, ka pranuar vepren e Jezu Krishtit dhe i perulet Atij.
Pa pagezimi eshte pakti qe besimtari ben me Zotin, perpara gjithe kishes, duke u zotuar se do i sherbeje, bindet dhe nderoje Zotin dhe Shpetimtarin ne te gjitha ditet e jetes se tij.
Por pagezimi nuk shpeton njeri. Si nje lloj riti i jashtem nuk ka fuqine e larjes se mekateve dhe te jepet jeta e perjetshme. Pagezimi eshte nje Kekese, nje impenjim, nje premtim, nje pakt qe behet vullnetarisht me Jezu Krishtin me pas pasi e ka njohur pikerisht si Shpetimtarin e tij.
Pra pagezimi ka nje domethenie simbolike, eshte nje rilindje e njeriut per besimin ne Krisht, e simbolizuar nga zhytja ne uje.

p.s. Sa kam qeshur me thyerrjen e korrnave te dragoit...Po Jezusi nuk perdor dhune....apo jo!

----------


## deshmuesi

Me duhet te bej nje sqarim. Meqense Moderatori nuk deshrion qe te diskutohet ketu rreth doktrinave religjionoze, ju sqaroj se kete diksutim e ka postuar Albo ketu, pasi  ky diskutim po behej ne faqen orthodhokse.   Nese dikush deshrion qe kjo teme te vazhdoj, jam gati te vazhdoj, por gjithmone nese moderatori e lejon.  Po keshtu e ftoj moderatorin, ti  heqe nga titulli fjalet:  " kenveshtrimi protestant. Dhe te shkruaje: "simbas mesimi te fjales profetike."  Une nuk jam protestant dhe nuk ndjek ndonje besim apo doktrine te tille. Albo e ka vene kete titull, sepse  kenveshtrimi i tij eshte vetem permes religjionit. 
 Deshmuesi.

----------


## deshmuesi

Eshte mese e qarte dhe e zbuluar plotesisht se, Pagezimi i Gjonit, ne qender te vet ishte, ti zbulonte popullit te Izraelit Mesine, si dhe te pergatiste izraelin qe ta pranonte Mesine e shpallur prej tij. Ky eshte thelbi dhe misioni perfundimtar i  gjith sherbeses se profetit Gjon, ne Lumin Jordan. Kete fakt na e zbulon vete Gjoni, kur thote se,

   "Unë nuk e njihja (Jezusin), prandaj erdha të pagëzoj me ujë, që ky (Jezusi) t’i zbulohet Izraelit." 

Ky varg ndahet ne tri pjese:

 1- "Unë nuk e njihja (Jezusin)..."
 2-"... prandaj erdha të pagëzoj me ujë..."
 3-".. që ky (Jezusi) t’i zbulohet Izraelit." 

 1- "Unë nuk e njihja (Jezusin)..."

 Bibla na tregon se Elisabeta, nena e Gjonit, ishte kusherire me Marien, nenen e Jezusit. Edhe pse bibla nuk na njeh me moshen e hershme  feminore dhe  adoleshente te Gjonit, vete Gjoni na deshmon se, ai personalisht nuk e njihte se kush ishte Mesia.  Gjoni, duke qene kusheri me Jezusin, natyrisht qe  njiheshin si te aferm qe ishin, por ai ende nuk e dinte se Jezusi,  i afermi i tij, neser do te zbulohej prej Perendise si Mesia.  Pra  kur Gjoni  thote se, nuk e njihte kush ishte Mesia, duhet te kuptojme se kjo zbulese dhe deshmi nuk vjen nga njeriu, por vjen vetem nga Perendia. Edhe vete Maries, nenes se Jezusit, ju zbulua prej Perendsie, se Ai qe do te lindej prej saj, do te ishte Biri i vetmelindur i Perendise.
  Por cfar ndodh me ata te krishtere, te cilet  nuk kuptojne drejt kete thenie te Gjonit? 
 Jo pa qellim, i vizitoj faqet e krishtere ne kete forum. Mbase  dhe moderatori  "merzitet" , duke thene se, perse duhet te meremi me orthodhoksit apo katoliket e me gjere. Nese do te ndalemi ne preofecite e koheve te fundit, ku nje prej tyre eshte dhe profecia e Palit, drejtuar Timoteut, Pali i thote Timoteut se, ne kohen e fundit njerzit do te perzgjedhin mesues per te gudulisur veshet e tyre... dhe do te largohen nga e Verteta.  Ajo qe  deshmoj me force dhe them, eshte se, une nuk po merem ketu me orthodhoksine apo katolicizmin. Ajo qe me inkurajon fort, eshte ky shkrim qe Pali i drejton Timotetu dhe mbare kishes se Krishtit, per kohet e fundit.  Ne shkrimet e mia, nuk fokusohem tek personat si individe, por tek ballafaqimi i mesimit te tyre me fjalen profetike te Perendise ne bibel. Kur shikoj se si njerzit, te cilet e quajne veten e tyre te krishtere, dhe  ecin jashte zbuleses dhe mesimit te Krishtit, dhene ne fjalen rpofetike te bibles, mos valle duhet te hesht?  Fakti eshte se, diskutimi kthehet ne nje fare 'lufte", sepse Religjioni eshte si nje reaksion, qe me pa tjeter te shpall lufte, pasi rrezikohet dominimi i tij.  A nuk thote bibla se, kushdo qe do te perplaset ne kete "GUR" do te thyje koken?  Por si e mendoni "GURIN", thjesht nje aspekt fizik?  "Guri" qe ndertuesit hodhen jashte, eshte Krishti, dhe Krishti eshte Fjala, dhe Fjala eshte Perendi. Ju jeni dishepujt e mij, nese qendroni ne FJALEN time, i tha Jezusi Kishes. Kjo do te thote se, kushdo qe do te "perplaset" me  kete "GUR", eshte perplasur me Krishtin, me fjalen dhe mesimin e Tij, te cilen bibla e predkon.   Te mesosh njerzit se, Pagezimi i Jezusit ishte per te shenjteruar UJIN, dhe per te vrare "kokat e Dragoit", qe mendohej  ne ate kohe se ishte ne UJE, ky eshte nje mesim qe nuk vjen nga mesimi i Krishtit dhe apostujve, dhene ne shkrimin profetik. Si dhe  kur shikon njerzit qe rendin me shishka ne duar, per te mbushur "uje te shenjte", sepse eshte festa e kryqit qe hidhet ne uje, valle ky eshte thelbi i pagezimit te Jezusit ne lumin Jordan?   Detyra e cdo te krishteri eshte te shpalle drejt mesimin e Krishtit, si dhe te qendroje me kohe e pa kohe, per te deshmuar drejt ungjillin e Krishtit. 
 Kam vene re se sa here qe une diskutoj ne faqen orthodhokse, gjithmone pa fyer  dhe vetem me fjalen profetike,  leximet rriten ndjeshem. Kjo tregon se ka plot te krishtere, te cilet duan te njohin te Verteten. Dhe pikerisht kur vjen dhe kulmimi i temes, Admnsitratori Albo, i fshin shkrimet,  ose si  ne kete rast, i transferoi ketu, duke menduar se po mban paster vendin e punes. Ne fakt ai duke qene adminsitrator i Albasoul, nuk e di se kujt ju dha shume do ti kerkohet shume.  Ai duke moas njohur apsolutisht ne zbulese fjalen profetike, po shkon ne rruge te gabuar. Ai mendon se duke bere copypast, eshte ne regull. Une i drejtoj nje sugjerim krejt miqesisht duke i thene,  bej kujdes, se me menyren tende te adminsitrimit dhe luftes ndaj besimtareve te krishtere joorthodhokse,  nuk je ne lufte me njeriun, por me Perendine.
  Perse Gjoni deshmon dhe thote: une nuk e njihja Jezusin? 
 E gjitha kjo eshte, ne menyre qe ai ti tregoje Izraelit se, deshmija qe ai do te jape rreth Mesise, nuk ka te beje me AZGJE njerzore dhe fisnore. Pra Gjoni na deshmon perfundimisht se, Deshmia e tij, ishte plotesisht deshmia dhe Zbulesa e Perendise. 

 2- "... prandaj erdha të pagëzoj me ujë..."

 Gjonit i ishte parathene nga Perendia se pergjate pagezimit, Ai mbi te cilin do te shohesh te bjere Fryma e Perendise si nje pellumb, Ai eshte Biri i Perendise, te cilin do tja shpallesh dhe deshmosh popullit te Izraelit.  Kur Jezusi erdhi ne Izrael, permes lindjes si njeri, gjeti nje Izrael me nje religjion te forte fetar, ku prijesit dhe gjith hierarkia prifetrore, e kishin mbyllur popullin ne regulla e regulla e regulla strikte. Shkrimet, Lijgi dhe profecite, po tregonin se Mesia ishte shume afer, por paria nuk dukej e gatshme per te pritur kete zbulese te koheve te fundit. Ketu ka nje fakt qe duhet ti kushtojme vemendje. Farisenjte dhe gjith prifteria e Izraelit, nuk e pranonin Gjonin si Profet te derguar nga Perendia. Pra mospranimi i Gjonit si profet,  do te thote mos pranim edhe i Mesies, sepse ai do ti shpallte mbare Izraelit, Mesine.  Por nga ana tjeter, nje pjese e madhe e poullit e kishte pranuar Gjonin per profet. Kjo beri qe prifteria  e Izraelit, duke pare se Gjonin po e ndiqte nje mase e madhe e popullit, dergojne disa perfaqesues tek ai, per ta pyeter  nese ai eshte Mesia apo profeti, per te cilin kishte folur  dikur Mojsiu.  Duhet thene se prifteria, e cila kishte rene plotesisht ne religjion, duke mbyllur sy e veshe, po e udhehiqte  izraelin jo drejt Mesise, Zotit Krisht, pro drejt  dominacioinit judaik.  Nese paria prifterore, do te kishte njohur Gjon pagezorin si profetin e Perendise,  natyrisht qe do te pranonte dhe deshmine e tij, rreth Mesise dhe Birit te Perendise, Zotin Krisht. 
 Ne fjalet e tij, Gjoni na tregon  thelbin e misionit tij,  si dhe sherbesen ne lumin Jordan. Thelbi i misionit qe kishte mare nga Perendia ishte, te shpallte Mesine.  Si dhe qellimi i sherbeses se tij me pagezim ne lumin jordan, ishte, te njihte kush eshte mesia, ne menyre qe te permbushet drejt kete mision te Perendsie.  Por shikoni cfar meson  religjioni si ai i kohes, po keshtu edhe ky i diteve te sotme. Prifteria e kohes, duke mos pranuar Gjonin si profetin e derguar nga Perendia, natyrisht qe nuk mund te pranonte as sherbesen dhe as misionin e tij.  Kjo do te sillte si rezultat qe ata te mos njihnin se, njeriu Jezus, ishte pikerisht Mesia  dhe Biri i Perendsie, Shpetimtari qe Perendia dergoi ne popullin  e tij, dhe per  mbare boten.  Kjo mosnjohje beri qe ata te rreshtohen kunder Perendise, duke e kryqezuar Birin e Perendise ne kryq.  Po me relijgionin sot cfar ndodh?  Ne vend qe te krishteret te njohin thelbin e misionit dhe pagezimit te Gjonit ne lumin Jordan, religjioniet  "gudulisni veshet" e nje grupi te krishteresh, duke mos shpallur mesimin e vertete.  Po ju sjell disa thene prej te  krishteresh, te cilet besim te krishtere quajne, regullat dhe religjionin ne te cilin tradicionalsiht qendrojne. 
 Theniet me te shumta te njerzve rreth festes se kryqit jane. ... Gezuar festen e ujit te bekuar....  te na ndije kjo dite... une mar cdo vit nje shishke me uje te bekaur, dhe e mbaj ne shtepi, se eshte per mire... pagezimi i Krishtit eshte shenjterimi i ujrave te gjithe globit... Me kete uje pastrohemi nga  mekatet, dhe plot e plot te tjera.
  Cdo i krishter duhet te dije se, permes sherbeses se Pagezimit te Gjonit ne lumin Jordan, u be e mundur shpallja dhe deshmimi i  Mesise, popullit te Perendise. Po keshtu sherbesa e pagezimit nga Gjoni, ishte, te kthente izraelin, permes Pendeses dhe Rrefimit te mekateve, drejt Shpetimtarit qe fal Mekatet, Zoti Krisht.  

  3- ".. që ky (Jezusi) t’i zbulohet Izraelit." 

 Ardhja e Mesise, eshte dhe plotesimi i premtimit qe Perendia dha me ane te Shrkimit, ligjit dhe profeteve.  Jezusi dinte plotesisht ate qe duhej te bente, dhe keshtu ai u nis drejt lumit Jordan per tek Gjon pagezori, qe te realizoheshe  me ne fund, shpallja e tijj si Mesia, pikreisht prej profetit Gjon. Po keshu edhe Gjoni, i cili ishte profet, ne zbulese i ishte thene prej Perendsie, per shenjat qe ai do te shihte te realizuar ne Mesine. Dhe momenti erdhi. Gjoni nen zbulese te Frymes, njohu se ai qe po vinte drejt tij, ishte Mesia. Kjo beri qe ai ti kerkonte Jezusit, qe ai ta pagezonte ate. Ketu nuk kemi te bejme me ndonje hezitim apo te kthyerit e mendjes prej tij per te pagezuar Krishtin.  Gjoni shpalli para te gjithve se, Pagezimi i Jezusit eshte me zjarr dhe te verteten, pa te cilin nuk ka shpetim dhe paqe me Perendine. Por Jezusi, i cili permbushi plotesisht dhe strikt gjithshka qe ishte parathene per te, i tha Gjonit, se, ne duhet te lejojme qe te behet drejtesia e asaj cka Perendia ka vendosur ne kete mision dhe sherbese.  Dhe keshut Gjoni permes pagezimit te Jezusit ne lumin Jordan, pa te plotesohen shenjat qe Perendia kishte parathene per Mesine. Me ne fund, Izraeli njohu Mesine, pikerisht me ane te Gjonit, i cili ishte derguar  per kete qellim kaq fondamental.  Dhe shohim se menjeher pas pagezimit te Jezusit, qe do te thote Deklarimit dhe Shpallja e tij Mesia, Jezusi nisi sherbesene  Tij mbi dhe, duke filluar me proven e madhe prej tundimit te Satanit ne shkretetire. Ashtiu si Adami, i cili u vu ne prove ne Eden, ku fatkeqesisht ra nen mekat, Adami qiellor, u vu ne prove per ta mundur satanin, mekatin dhe vdekjen. 
 Perfundimisht them se, mesimet e religjionit, jane mesime qe gudulisin veshet, dhe nuk thyejne krenarine dhe as perulin zemren e njjriut, ne te cilen Jezusi hyn te banoje, duke te shpetuar perjetsisht nga mekati dhe vdekja. amin.

----------

